# breakfast sausage recipe?



## Ty520 (Apr 13, 2021)

been on a hunt for this for a while and been disappointed every time.

was wondering if any of you can recommend a good breakfast sausage recipe (Jimmy Dean copycat).

multiple recommendations for Len Poli's recipe, but I found even that to be fairly bland.

so the hunt continues...


----------



## olaf (Apr 13, 2021)

I just buy this stuff


----------



## BrianGSDTexoma (Apr 13, 2021)

I am a big  of A.C. Legg Blend 10 Pork Sausage Seasoning.  Nice sage flavor.


----------



## Winterrider (Apr 13, 2021)

Scottish Eggs
					

Looks yummy.  How long did you steam the eggs?




					www.smokingmeatforums.com
				




Did the maple, very good. Post #28


----------



## h8that4u (Apr 13, 2021)

Jimmy Dean
					

Here is a copycat recipe for Jimmy Dean sausage I found and am gonna try a little to see how it turns out.Everyone here at the micro ranch seems to like J D sausage so Ill try to make them happy.If anyone trys this recipe let me know what you think about it.Thanks,David...




					www.smokingmeatforums.com
				



found this with the search function


----------



## HowlingDog (Apr 13, 2021)

I too searched and searched and I found the breakfast sausage recipe at: https://www.meatsandsausages.com/sausage-recipes/breakfast  to be really good.  However, I did bump up the spice amounts by about 25% or so, except salt, which I increased only a smidge.   Tastes good and friends love it.   You will need a gram scale to accurately measure.

If you want a packaged recipe, I started with the one from The Sausage Maker.  It was good but again, I bumped up the spices by about 20% or so.

Good luck!!


----------



## JckDanls 07 (Apr 13, 2021)

It's not JD's but it's pretty darned good...  Pop's breakfast sausage is world famous and has been around for a long time...  I make it all the time... As do other members...   I do cut the salt back to half tho and bump the sage up a lil...






						Fassett's Breakfast Sausage Seasoning
					

I had to make up a new batch of breakfast sausage seasoning, and I follow a recipe by weight:  8 oz. salt 2 oz. black pepper 1 oz. sage put in ziploc and shake thoroughly, then use ½ oz. per lb. of meat  However, this time, for those that don't have scales, I also dumped the contents of each...




					www.smokingmeatforums.com


----------



## thirdeye (Apr 13, 2021)

It looks like there are two sides to 'breakfast sausage'. One is sausages sometimes called 'farm or farmers sausage' and other-times referred to as 'country sausage' depending on what part of the country you are from.  Many other countries have a farm-style sausage.  Often it's bulk and fried in patties or chopped up for a skillet breakfast or a breakfast burrito. Even a pizza topping.  I like it for sausage burgers. 

Another breakfast sausage styles are the ones popular in the US.   Bob Evans or Jimmy Dean are good examples of style of sausage.  A bit high in fat and salt, flavorful, moist, sometimes leaning toward sweet.... but a comfort kind of thing. 

*Back to your question...*. there are ton's of farm sausage recipes, explore them because they are wonderful.   And.... I'm sure there are BE or JD clone recipes, but it's hard not to buy some pre made  chubs (fatties) on sale and smoke them and vacuum seal.


----------



## moober (Dec 8, 2021)

Bell’s

I started with this basic recipe awhile ago.I have a thing for Bell’s. You are welcome to follow the recipe and add ground turkey.  I won’t disown you lol.

I made breakfast sausage last weekend using this recipe:

Ground 9.44# pork butt (fine)… that is 4282 grams… I apologize for using mixed units:

Kosher Salt …………….80g (8.5 g per #)
Brown Sugar……………80g
Bell’s Seasoning …….16g or 8 teaspoons
Black Pepper…………..7 teaspoons

For me, that is a bit more kosher salt than normal for this amount of pork (about a tablespoon more/15 grams) but it worked… maybe balanced out by the sugar.  Definitely need s some red pepper flakes! Maybe 3 tablespoons for that much grind.

good luck!


----------



## Sven Svensson (Dec 10, 2021)

Penney’s Spices has an amazing breakfast sausage seasoning mix. It’s super simple. Just add one tablespoon of mix to one pound of ground pork and you’ll impress your friends and family. Their Italian sausage and Bratwurst seasons are also fantastic.


----------



## forktender (Dec 10, 2021)

BrianGSDTexoma said:


> I am a big  of A.C. Legg Blend 10 Pork Sausage Seasoning.  Nice sage flavor.


I'm with Brian, I love the Aclegg B.S. blends, heck I love everything I have made using Legg seasonings.


----------



## Ty520 (Dec 10, 2021)

Ideally I would like to put together my own blend instead of relying on somebody else's spice mix. Kind of defeats the purpose oh, you know?


----------



## forktender (Dec 10, 2021)

Then there are thousands of recipes online to choose from.


----------



## thirdeye (Dec 11, 2021)

Ty520 said:


> *Ideally I would like to put together my own blend *instead of relying on somebody else's spice mix. Kind of defeats the purpose oh, you know?


It's very easy to do this from scratch, and to some degree you can reverse engineer some existing sausage flavors.   This PAGE is an amazing resource. It explains general guidelines, the base seasonings and percent ranges, and has a chart that suggests amounts of spices needed when you are putting your 'signature' touch into a sausage recipe. 

A good approach is to look at 5 or 6 proven sausage recipes. Take note of the ingredients common to all of them. Then look at the complimentary and signature seasonings. Then refer to the Guideline Chart and select one or two that appeal to you.  Mix up a 1# batch of bulk sausage (or several different batches)  and let it blend overnight.  The next day make some meatballs and have a tasting party.  After a few adjustments.... you will have a recipe for "Ty's Breakfast Sausage"


----------



## cal1956 (Jun 29, 2022)

i just saw this thread and thought i  would add my 2 cents
if your looking for good "southern  style " sausage  seasoning  the best i have found comes from " Rebels Butcher supply " 
and after trying several from different suppliers  i really like their seasoning the best for smoked sausage and breakfast sausage


----------



## forktender (Jul 18, 2022)

thirdeye said:


> It's very easy to do this from scratch, and to some degree you can reverse engineer some existing sausage flavors.   This PAGE is an amazing resource. It explains general guidelines, the base seasonings and percent ranges, and has a chart that suggests amounts of spices needed when you are putting your 'signature' touch into a sausage recipe.
> 
> A good approach is to look at 5 or 6 proven sausage recipes. Take note of the ingredients common to all of them. Then look at the complimentary and signature seasonings. Then refer to the Guideline Chart and select one or two that appeal to you.  Mix up a 1# batch of bulk sausage (or several different batches)  and let it blend overnight.  The next day make some meatballs and have a tasting party.  After a few adjustments.... you will have a recipe for "Ty's Breakfast Sausage"


Another awesome link, thank you bruth'a!!!


----------

